# تاريخ اضطهاد الاقباط فى مصر فى عهد مبارك...ولســـــه



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 يناير 2010)

*أحداث الإعتداء على المسيحيين في عصر الرئيس حسني مبارك

لم يتم ذكر كل الأحداث المسجلة في عهد الرئيس مبارك فهي أضعاف ما كتب هنا في هذه القائمة ولم يذكر فيها المئات من الحالات التي تم فيها خطف الفتيات المسيحييات منهن القاصرات واللاتي تم إجبارهن من قبل جماعات متخصصة في إذلال الأقباطى إعتناق الإسلام والزواج ببعض الشباب المسلم العاطل أو من بيئة متدنية مثل الميكانيكي والسباك إمعاناً في إذلال الأقباط
1990 أحداث دامية من أجل المحمل – منفلوط – راح ضحيتها 6 قتلى و50 جريحا مسيحي

1990 حرق أراضي زراعية ملك للمسيحيين في بولاق الدكرور بسبب شائعة بناء كنيسة

1990 الإعتداء على أقباط أبو قرقاص

1990 أحداث منفلوط الدامية وقتل عدد من المسيحيين

1990 الإعتداء الدموى على الأقباط وقتل ستة من بينهم كاهن فى مركز أبو المطامير بالبحيرة

1991 هجوم مسلحين من العصابات الإسلامية على الأقباط في إمبابة

1992 المذبحة التى راح ضحيتها 13 مسيحياً قبطياً فى قرية المنشية في أسيوط

1992 المذبحة راح ضحيتها 14 مسيحياً قبطياً بقرية المنشية – قرية ويصا – ديروط محافظة أسيوط

1992 مقتل 4 من الأقباط ونهب وسرقة وتخريب وفوضى تجتاز طما

1993 إعتداءات للمسلمين على الأقباط في مدينة أسيوط

1994 هجوم إرهابي مسلح على دير العذراء مريم المحرق بالقوصية وقتل 5 رهبان وقتل 4 بالمدافع الرشاشة

1996 إعتداءات دموية على الأقباط في كفر دميانة في الشرقية قتلى ومئات الجرحى

1996 الإعتداءات الدامية فى العقال البحرى وعزبة الأقباط

1997 قتل 9 أقباط أمام كنيسة مارجرجس بقرية الفكرية – مركز أبو قرقاص

1997 قتل 13 قبطى وإصابة ستة بجراح فى عزبة كامل تكلا التابعة لقرية بهجورة مركز نجع حمادى

1997 العصابات الإسلامية ترتكب مذبحة عذبة داود نجع حمادى

1998 مذبحة الكشح الأولى في سوهاج وقتل قبطيان وطرح جثثهم على مشارف القرية

1999 مقتل مسيحيين من كنيسة مارجرجس هليوبوليس برصاص الإسلاميين

2000 مذبحة الكشح الثانية ونهب بيوت المسيحيين وقتل وذبح وحرق 19 قبطي أمام أسرهم

2002 أعتداء المسلمين على كنيسة السيدة العذراء بإحدى قرى المنيا

2003 هجوم عصابات إسلامية على قرية جرزا مركز العياط محافظة الجيزه

2003 المسلمون يقتلون القبطية نعمة ملاك شفيق بمسدس ميري
2005 المسلمون يهاجمون الكنائس القبطية والمسيحيين بمدينة الإسكندرية ويصيبون العشرات

2005 مباحث أمن الدولة تقتل المحامي القبطي صبري زكي خنقاً ثم تلقية من شرفة مكتبه
2005 الإعتداءات الهمجية على محلات ومنازل الأقباط في كفر سلامة إبراهيم ” كنيسة أبى سيفين ” مركز منيا القمح الشرقية

2006 إنتشار حوادث الطرق التي يقتل فيها بشكل واضح المسيحيين

2006 الهجـوم الدموى على المصليين الأقباط بكنائس الأسكندرية

2006 الإستيلاء على أراضى الأقباط بقرية الحمام بمركز أبنوب محافظة أسيوط

2006 تهجير 15 عائلة قبطية من قرية حجازة قبلي مركز قوص محافظة قنا

2006 حادثة دموية ضد الأقباط بقرية كفر سلامة بالشرقية
2006قطع راس أحد الأقباط في اسوان
2006 جريمة قتل غامضة لقريبة الأنبا بطرس مدير قناة أغابي الفضائية

2006 ذبح موظفة قبطية فى قنــا
2006 الإسلاميون يقتلون الشاب ممدوح حنا النمر في وضح النهار في صفت اللبن

2006 المسلمون يحتلون منزل قبطي في نجع حمادي ويسرقون كل ممتلكاته

2006 اغتيال الشماس ثابت يوسف اسحق من عزبة الشريف التابعة لمحافظة المنيا بعد تهديده من ان لا يتوجه الي القداس

2007 الشرطة تتواطئ في الإعتداء على مسيحيين في دير مواس وإضطهاد دموي ضدهم

2007 جرحى من الأقباط وتدمير منازلهم ومتاجرهم بقرية بمها العياط

2007 التحرش بالأقباط عقب صلاة الجمعة بالعليقات شمال الاقصر*​


----------

